# Pic heavy - Community Tank



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok guys, poor pics i will try and replace once i got my cam working again as these are off my mobi this morning at breakfast time for the tank lol:

Poor pic of my Pictus (i went to buy 2 more last week but they'd sold out  )









The tank itself at 7am this morning:









One of my 3 algae eaters:









One our new 3-spot gouramis









One of the Honeys we have:









Begging for food:









One of our 2 Pearls:









mollies, gouramis and small albino danios:









One more of the catty being a bruiser:









Hope you like them =)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

looking good from what i can see... it's hard to take pics in tanks...

although i prefer natural looking, planted tanks...

... what size is the tank?... kinda long... a 55? 55's are good tanks!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks habu, and yeah i prefer the more natural looking ones thats why i tried to kepe it basics with my angel tank (piccys on here too lol)

This is in my living room and its mainly for my daughter, keeps her entertained for a while lol. Along the one side she just keeps kissing it because the right hand side ends next to our sofa.

The Mrs likes the bright n beautifuls too lol. She was the supervisor when re-arranging the bits n bobs on monday (yeah, she aint stupid, im the pratt with the arm in the tank lol)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> Thanks habu, and yeah i prefer the more natural looking ones thats why i tried to kepe it basics with my angel tank (piccys on here too lol)
> 
> This is in my living room and its mainly for my daughter, keeps her entertained for a while lol. Along the one side she just keeps kissing it because the right hand side ends next to our sofa.
> 
> The Mrs likes the bright n beautifuls too lol. She was the supervisor when re-arranging the bits n bobs on monday (yeah, she aint stupid, im the pratt with the arm in the tank lol)


 
maybe get a good light and try a few hardy plants?... i'm forever cutting mine down... otherwise they'll take over...

... let me know if you need any advice or suggestions about aquatics...

... i know a few things... always glad to help a fellow aquarist!:2thumb:

i can't live without a tank... mine is a 65 u.s. gallon aquarium... 

is yours 4 foot?... 55 or 75?... i can't tell from the pics...

... do those water changes!:2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i know the feeling habu, i started with this 1 (yeah its 4ft) and the angels is our newest tank thats a 3ft elite 95 tank.

Also got a small tank with a male betta in my kids room, a Fish R Fun cube.

Like i said, i'd prefer to use plants but its the Mrs n the nipper that stop me from doing so. Lauren (my young one) doesnt much care for the angel tank b/c its the more natural looking, but she loves that tank above as it is lol.

Yah i do reg. water changes but the piccies ive been taking have ben as im putting food in the tank. everytime i tried to pic the cat and the 3spot gouramis, they were hiding away as soon as they saw me approaching, thats why i put food in n then took the rest of the photo's.

Matt

PS: I've seen your planted tank it looks proper sexi! Your corys eggs popped yet?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

when i worked in shops... the women wanted all the gaudy, fake stuff... some folks tanks were unreal... neon colored gravel and all...

... like an acid trip with little fish swimming around!:lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

hahaha

Mate have you seen the new dyed neon fish you can buy from japan? Fish R Fun had an advertisement on the net with one of their larger tanks, seriously i thought my laptop screen had been f00ked tried adjusting contrast, everything was bright floresent pinks purples greens yellows blues etc. It was actually scary to look at, all the fish were dyed and all the tank accessorieis were the same.

I'll let the tank be as it is for now, she can have her BiOrb plants and bits n bobs lol. I dont mind, it still looks nice and as long as it keeps lauren from crying of an evening it's all good. haha.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> when i worked in shops... the women wanted all the gaudy, fake stuff... some folks tanks were unreal... neon colored gravel and all...
> 
> ... like an acid trip with little fish swimming around!:lol2:


 
Dave
I used to breed fish (Killifish and discus mainly) and started flogging off excess live food cultures that I produced for fry. Not because I needed the money or for profit, but because some of them are hard to get hold of here and I thought it would help other breeders. 

I then noticed a market for rare and unusual plants as well as things like exotic mosses and specialist fish food (Canned arowana food etc). So I started selling them as a hobby business, things grew as they do and then my suppliers started asking me to stock fluorescent pink gravel, fake silk plants, plastic battle ships and human skull aquarium ornaments etc. I said no, as they're tacky and unsightly. I wanted to be seen as a plant specialist. To be taken seriously if you like.

I got bombarded with emails asking me to stock such stuff. Sales figures and colour catalogue of the latest "sky blue pink with yellow dots on" plastic plants. I sold out. :blush: I bought some in and advertised online. I now sell hundreds of pounds worth of chinese fake plants and ornaments every month..... :2thumb:

People love the stuff......... If anyone can come up with a genuinely good idea for an RFUK aquatics competition I'll sponsor it. Who fancies a plastic sunken cruise ship as first prize for their fish tank?


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol nah thanks MJ i dont got any space now  shame you cant see the pics.

But only problem with the aquarium comp. it'd mean you can onnly enter once, or you have to constantly change your tank every month, either way your only ging to have the same bits in there just moved around a bit


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> lol nah thanks MJ i dont got any space now  shame you cant see the pics.
> 
> But only problem with the aquarium comp. it'd mean you can onnly enter once, or you have to constantly change your tank every month, either way your only ging to have the same bits in there just moved around a bit


Eh? You've not even suggested an idea for a competition yet? Seriously, if anyone can come up with a good idea. I'll happily donate a worthwhile prize. Unless anyone wants a plastic sunken cruise ship in their tank.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Dave
> I used to breed fish (Killifish and discus mainly) and started flogging off excess live food cultures that I produced for fry. Not because I needed the money or for profit, but because some of them are hard to get hold of here and I thought it would help other breeders.
> 
> I then noticed a market for rare and unusual plants as well as things like exotic mosses and specialist fish food (Canned arowana food etc). So I started selling them as a hobby business, things grew as they do and then my suppliers started asking me to stock fluorescent pink gravel, fake silk plants, plastic battle ships and human skull aquarium ornaments etc. I said no, as they're tacky and unsightly. I wanted to be seen as a plant specialist. To be taken seriously if you like.
> ...


 
the mickey mouse diving submarine was the worst... air driven... just dived and surfaced... endlessly...:lol2:

yeah, we had all the novelty stuff... it paid the bills some... all they silk plants... i hate those... they look ok new but get raggety quick... more sales then though eh?:2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Peoples preference i guess. The OH chose angels and then i took it on myself to throw the live plants in, so she took it on herself to continue decorating the comm tank.

I've really been thinking about a way that i can perhaps start my own breeding and sales of small fish or something similar, i'd love to do it.

And habu i would never go as far as the mickey sub lol. I wont even use shit like diving men or any air pumped novelties as they frustrate me.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Must admit, I dont like the colourful plastic plants either, natural is nicer in my opinion, but otherwise nice 

I had one of those orange chinese alage eater thingies. It sat in it's little cave all day long, nipped out to eat some food at feeding time, and never ate a single scrap of algae! Cute little thing though.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

I could be wrong but your algae eater looks like a chinese algae eater How to keep Chinese algae eaters, Gyrinocheilus aymonieri, with pictures,


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> Peoples preference i guess. The OH chose angels and then i took it on myself to throw the live plants in, so she took it on herself to continue decorating the comm tank.
> 
> I've really been thinking about a way that i can perhaps start my own breeding and sales of small fish or something similar, i'd love to do it.
> 
> And habu i would never go as far as the mickey sub lol. I wont even use shit like diving men or any air pumped novelties as they frustrate me.


 haha!!!

i hear ya!

my tank needs some work... i get lazy...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I had one guy buy some Madagascan lace plants and Crinum calamistratum. These are rare and expensive plants at ten pounds and five pounds each etc. He also bought a load of Spongebob Squarepants ornaments. I hope they were for his childs tank… But who knows???

We do a load of air driven “bubblers” to. In fact I’m already getting prepared to stock up for the Christmas rush. Still, give the punters what *they* want eh….


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> hahaha
> 
> Mate have you seen the new dyed neon fish you can buy from japan? Fish R Fun had an advertisement on the net with one of their larger tanks, seriously i thought my laptop screen had been f00ked tried adjusting contrast, everything was bright floresent pinks purples greens yellows blues etc. It was actually scary to look at, all the fish were dyed and all the tank accessorieis were the same.
> 
> I'll let the tank be as it is for now, she can have her BiOrb plants and bits n bobs lol. I dont mind, it still looks nice and as long as it keeps lauren from crying of an evening it's all good. haha.


 
i like theme tanks... like an amazon riverbank tank or malawi tank... but i always end up with stuff that doesn't match...:lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

One thing i wanted to get but never got round to it was that waterfall effect made with air bubbles, i dunno if you know what i mean but they are sold in small medium and large sizes. they look very nice in planted tanks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i need to get off my wallet and get a new u.v. sterilizer.. i'm just too cheap... i swear by them..


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol Well once i am actually paid a wage worthwhile i will try and go into better things and bigger tanks. At the mo i'm struggling a bit, even more so now ive got a list of about 40 books i'll need throughout the next 3 years for uni and stuff 

I'll get there though lol. turned down a job with a 7k increase 2 weeks ago :bash:

BUT that was because he didnt want me to goto uni on the day-release basis and in the longterm its worth my time to wait.


----------



## RedClaw (Nov 8, 2009)

nice aquarium set up
really nice


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks red


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

thought i would bump this up guys.

I am contemplating selling it

It is as it is on the pics still less some fish which now live in my brothers tank lol. All platies are now at my neighbours too as he wanted them so badly.

Fluval 205 practically brand new.

If anyone would be interested in full setup, have a chat see whats happening what can/cant be arranged maybe  thanks guys.

PS: Still got my angels so i still be browsing this section ahahaha


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

wouldnt anyone fancy havin this off me? everything included, give us an offer as i cant remember prices of everything i have had.

Its 4ft x 1ft x 1.5ft off the top of my head.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

HABU said:


> looking good from what i can see... it's hard to take pics in tanks...
> 
> although i prefer natural looking, planted tanks...
> 
> ... what size is the tank?... kinda long... a 55? 55's are good tanks!



i like all of the different coloured plants you have.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol thanks hedgehog ^^b

Unfortunately this set is up for sale now.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys, just thought I;d say this tank is up for sale, theres a post in aquatics with full details and pictures on Page 1 of this thread!

Thanks

Matt


----------

